# has anybody seen this before



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

well my hubby took me to a few pet shops im not nameing the one were i took this pic but has anybody seen this before a tortus sorry for spelling and a bearded dragon in same viv , the bearded dragon was arm waving


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

report them :2thumb:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i thought i was seeing thing there in roughly a 4ft viv but surly thats not good ,


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i have just emailed them my concern and stated this is not a good idea and should be seperated asap lets see what they say:bash:


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Where was this??? 

Wow really not good!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

was a pet shop we went to today , ive emailed them but no replie yet , why are pet shops getting so stupid


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

Its a joke .. anything to save on money. Thats such a bad idea as a tort can give quiet a nip as my figers have found out a few times in the past. 

Silly xx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

yup they seem to now forget about the wealthfair of animals , no wonder they not realy selling any


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

this actually happens alot and funnily enough they do actually get on with one another.

iv seen it in lots of places


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

well these 2 didnt seem to like one anothers company the tort was trying to hide but nowere to go and the bd was arm waving they certinly didnt look ok with each other to me


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> well these 2 didnt seem to like one anothers company the tort was trying to hide but nowere to go and the bd was arm waving they certinly didnt look ok with each other to me


oh im not saying these 2 will get on. it was ment in general,its just that iv seen it in lots of rep shops and they do genarly tollerate one another but every animal is different


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

o lol sorry . no honest these 2 realy didnt look happy .


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

The word is 'tolerate'.

It's bad for their stress levels. Imagine being sat in a room with a stressed dog you don't know, you have nowhere to go and you're stressed and scared too. The dog could turn on you from nowhere. 

Hopefully the shop will listen, if not get in touch with the local council and report them.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

ive rang them and have to ring back tomoz to speak to somebody called clair they made me laugh and said couse there young there fine :bash:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

mariex4 said:


> ive rang them and have to ring back tomoz to speak to somebody called clair they made me laugh and said couse there young there fine :bash:


The petshop will feed you lies. LIES! :lol:
Report them to the council, but don't mention that to them before you do it. If you do some reasearch into compatibility.

The humidity needs to be different for both of them, there will be stress caused by each other and even if they seem fine at first something is bound to happen that will end badly.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i cant belive that they would do this tho , if no space then dont take on , i mean ok they got to compete with aquamainia but this is a joke its like me putting my leo with my bd couse of no space not that they are there all seperate me not that silly . so should i just report them ,


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea get on too your local council as they are the ones who deal with pet shop licenses, Id also state why you are complaining as they may not see aproblem with the cohabititing,,,arm your self with a bit of research. Also mention you tried advising the shop (x amount of days ago) but nothing has changed after speaking to several staff. If that doesnt work just avoid the shop and make people you know who use it (and may not know alot on mixing species)what a bad idea it is in this case and the general care in there is lacking.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks hun i will ,


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting thread - I've had a "discussion" on here with someone keeping a tortoise with 2 beardies. The tortoise is not thriving by any means, and looks very poorly. 

However, back to the shop in question....contact the local authority, I did it by email following a vist to a localish one, setting out all my concerns. Got a very quick response, but I did decline to give my full name and address. After some time, I went back to the shop and things had certainly improved, not perfect, but the council did say they would be attending with a vet, and obviously had. I did have to confirm I was not a rival shop owner, but said I was just a concerned member of the public! Personally, I wouldn't bother speaking to the shop again (I know I didn't) plus you don't really want them to have your name and/or telephone number.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i used to go to the shop for my live food not that thats any good they were mainly dead and still quite crap to be honest hardly any live in the tubs and still charging 3 for £7 i now buy of a guy on ebay fantastic live food good quality . my cousin used to work there before she sadly passed away . but anyways . ill ring the councill up today and show my concerns . like i said they are in compation with aquamania but still no excuse to put different species of animal in the same viv ,


----------



## Tds79 (Nov 6, 2010)

See this quite abit in shops, another is torts in with iggies....I do know someoone that did this with no problems at all, but its not something Id recommend. 
Make sure you speak directly to the council, if you have to leave a msg ring back tomorrow to make sure they got it. 
The council will get someone to go in and see if what your saying is correct, they will then normally ether do a check (which they normally have to notify the shop about) or contact the shop and ask talk to them about it. It can be abit of a long winded process so could take a lil while before anything gets done, It honestly depends on how good/quick your local council are.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i rang them this morning and she sounded concerned aswell she said its gonna be passed straight on to an inspector so we shall see


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

seen that before!

dont agree with it tho!


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Unfortunately reptile shops often dont have enough space, especially after a big delivery, and as bad as it sounds, the pairing of a tort and a beardy is one of the least harmful that I have seen. I've seen all kinds of crazy vivs in pet shops before, aboreal in with terrestrial, humid in with arid, smal with big, snakes and lizards etc etc.

As long as the beardy has somewhere he can climb up and escape from the tort, and they both have enough food, then I really dont think the council will do much about it.


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Snap, my local has a veiled in with a couple of red foots? However it is quite a large viv, not that it makes it any better.


----------

